# What Is The Difference Between an Emin's Pouch Rat & A Gambian Pouch Rat??????



## foggy (Sep 2, 2008)

I am considering getting a pouch rat or two and have come across 2 different types of pouch rat the Emin's and the Gambian pouch rats. Can someone please tell me the difference between these 2 types ? such as size, weight, diet etc ?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

foggy said:


> I am considering getting a pouch rat or two and have come across 2 different types of pouch rat the Emin's and the Gambian pouch rats. Can someone please tell me the difference between these 2 types ? such as size, weight, diet etc ?


 
Emins have a slightly sleeker and smaller sort of appearence, often with a slightly smaller a tail than a Gambian aswell, They usually get to around the same size but as a rule the Emins smaller slightly so they obviously weigh less id of though. I think its the Gambian that also will eat more insects, although from what I've read theres picky ones in each type. there isnt really much difference in temprement but I personally prefer the Emins type.

Im probably wrong so wait for otherrs to back me up/dis agree.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

foggy said:


> I am considering getting a pouch rat or two and have come across 2 different types of pouch rat the Emin's and the Gambian pouch rats. Can someone please tell me the difference between these 2 types ? such as size, weight, diet etc ?


 
Unfortunately, you may not have a choice. 

Gambians are by far more popular and much more available than Emins although my personal preference is Emins, the smaller species.

As far as I am aware, there are no Emins available in Europe, let alone the UK.

I have been working with Emins for a long time but sadly, the only female I have bred to date passed away.

I have had the pleasure of 7 of these rarities altogether and currently have two pairs so it is possible there might be UK CB litters this year.

I am hoping to have more news from Europe in the Spring so fingers crossed.

On a brighter note, loulou & fixx on here are breeding oodles of lovely Gambians so I am sure you would not have to wait long for one of those! :no1:

In my sig you will see links well worth checking out.

One is my website with pics of both my EPR & GPR. I don't know of any other Emins keepers in the UK but there is more info on both if you check out my African Pouched Rat Registry website. 

Finally, if you join my forum you will see a section dedicated to Pouched Rats and there are plenty of keepers for you to meet!


----------

